# Fatima Whitbread - Gear Use?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

As you can see here she's not your typical girl:





This isn't slating women and gear use what so ever, i even know girls that openly use gear

but knowing girls who do and girls who don't i'd put money on the fact that Fatima has been

exposed to androgens for a long time, the top pic is near impossible for a natty women imo.

The masculinised jaw is also a give away i'd say that she juices, what's your opinion guys?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, I had to explain why she looks that way


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

is that starsky


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

lol, she looks like Ben Stiller on Tropic Thunder!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

She looks like Poncharello off Chips.

She's an ex Olympian and was at the time of that pic so I doubt she's a drug user.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Smitch said:


> She's an ex Olympian and was at the time of that pic so I doubt she's a drug user.


Because Olympians don't use steroids? :whistling:


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

in all honesty i would bet a months salary that she has used gear in her career.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Whatever her past, she lives (or used too) in my town.Saw her a few years back.You would not recognise here.She was lean, slender and feminine.Ok, she aint no great looker but she looked evey inch a woman.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

They used to say she had bad chest hair that went all the way down to her b0llox................ hahaha


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Because Olympians don't use steroids? :whistling:


Looking like that I'd imagine you'd get picked for testing quite regularly so I'm saying that I reckon she didn't.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Honestly.... I'm saying Genetics.

I really think she's one of those "unlucky" women, but she used it to her advantage didn't she!

Bet the other woman shat themselves when she rolled up!!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

That's a women?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Moonlighting you think.....


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

She came through work the other day, I thought she was a he/she till some one told me who she was


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Is that not a dude


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

school photo?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Looking like that I'd imagine you'd get picked for testing quite regularly so I'm saying that I reckon she didn't.


Someone i'm close to competes at Olympic level and he says that they all use, but mostly in the offseason

Always short acting esters too, test prop would be the longest ester they will use


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I would imagine she flexed the winstrol vibe!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Genetics I'd say, you should see the Fijian women at work, they are built like brick out-houses!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Genetics?... Was I the only one to see the stubble?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> Genetics?... Was I the only one to see the stubble?


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

I honestly thought it was a guy when I watched it tonight, I just stared when I noticed it had tits had me all :confused1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lurgilurg said:


> I honestly thought it was a guy when I watched it tonight, I just stared when I noticed it had tits had me all :confused1:


Lol exactly the same, i didn't know who it was and had the impression it was a gay indian fella at 1st :lol:

Then i seen tits and was like :blink:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Course she was using

from this

http://features.rr.com/photo/08Khf700FNdWG?q=Great+Britain

to this

http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail/90304945/Bob-Thomas-Sports-Photography

mind you she did have a son after her athletics career was finished so it just shows that the effects don't need to be long lasting-mind you how she got pumped i don't know -there's some sick f-ucks out there!


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

slunkeh:2613403 said:


> in all honesty i would bet a months salary that she has used gear in her career.


looks like she is still on gear.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

She looks more like Fatima Brownbread! (personal joke between me and my mates!) :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

of course she took gear that much is clear .

but if any of your dreams were to be an olympic gold medalist best in the world , what would any of you lot sacrifice to achieve such greatness ?

a woman looking a bit manly is a very small price to pay imo .

lots of people on here bang the gear in and still look like sh1t .


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Raptor said:


> As you can see here she's not your typical girl:
> 
> View attachment 67771
> 
> ...


Kevin Keegan anyone??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2613815 said:


> lots of people on here bang the gear in and still look like sh1t .


This I agree with.... But no need to put yourself down mate you're still a big, strong lad


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

lol lads shes bigger than me hahaha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I was wandering this yesterday when i saw her go into the jungle. She looks as though she shaves her face and has big manly jaw line. Maybe uses growth?? no idea but she looks good muscles wise.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Until i see her steroid clit poking out of her jungle shorts i wont be satisfied!!

All jokes aside, yes she clearly has used gear but fair play she looked awesome. there are guys in my gym that have trained for years that arent that big..... and masculine!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i cant believe no one told the "Fart in Ma Whitbeard joke"


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> of course she took gear that much is clear .
> 
> but if any of your dreams were to be an olympic gold medalist best in the world , what would any of you lot sacrifice to achieve such greatness ?
> 
> ...


Well i'm 100% sure i wouldn't use gear if it made me look and sound like a woman.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

R0B said:


> Honestly.... I'm saying Genetics.
> 
> I really think she's one of those "unlucky" women, but she used it to her advantage didn't she!
> 
> Bet the other woman shat themselves when she rolled up!!


This is my gut feeling as as well. Although she may well have used androgens on top as well.

I know one other woman like this who is quite literally built like a brick sh!thouse. She's about 30 now, hands like fcuking shovels and runs a real dive of a pub. The pub is so rough it has "no injecting" signs in the bogs. No bouncers, she turfs the guys out herself.


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

Didn't think "I'm a celebrity" would be a big deal over in Spain?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Raptor said:


> View attachment 67771


HULK SMASH!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

If you look at her in her olympic days and looking at her now I was thinking she's been using HGH recently especially with that jaw. Has she been entering strong women comps??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

1010AD said:


> If you look at her in her olympic days and looking at her now I was thinking she's been using HGH recently especially with that jaw. Has she been entering strong women comps??


I thought she might just be one of those manly looking women but looking at old olympic photos compared to now it looks pretty clear to see shes been fcking around with something!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

guys i think we should all just leave fatima alone, hes someones son for crying out loud


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I doubt she did use back in the 80s but I bet she prepped for this show and maybe in recent years to keep looking athletic.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

maybe she has naturally high test levels


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Gator said:


> Well i'm 100% sure i wouldn't use gear if it made me look and sound like a woman.


what's your excuse then mate?


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

i bet we would all gladly give her one, if it was only to feel those delts & get some advise on new injection sites. let he among you who is with out sin cast the first stone............


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

hamsternuts said:


> what's your excuse then mate?


Excuse for what?


----------



## big chas (Nov 13, 2011)

she was a drug tested olympic athlete for years - not every muscular athlete is on drugs male or female - look at eugene sandow first proper bodybuilder born before steroids existed ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big chas said:


> she was a drug tested olympic athlete for years - not every muscular athlete is on drugs male or female - look at eugene sandow first proper bodybuilder born before steroids existed ...


If she didn't take gear (but she did) then id say serms were used ..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

big chas said:


> she was a drug tested olympic athlete for years - not every muscular athlete is on drugs male or female - look at eugene sandow first proper bodybuilder born before steroids existed ...


oh thats ok then.............no olympic athletes take banned substances because - well, they are banned lol

There is NO way of cheating is there? :whistling:

she's just a mannish looking ugly bird any way you look at it gear or no gear lol.....


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

big chas said:


> she was a drug tested olympic athlete for years - not every muscular athlete is on drugs male or female - look at eugene sandow first proper bodybuilder born before steroids existed ...


its not her muscular phisique that makes her look like she has used aas its the jaw, adams apple, stubble, man voice, 6" clit, mood swings......................etc etc


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

young-pup said:


> its not her muscular phisique that makes her look like she has used aas its the jaw, adams apple, stubble, man voice, *6" clit*, mood swings......................etc etc


I just threw up a little


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> I just threw up a little


i just came ....


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Did someone up there say Olympians get regularly tested so dont take anything?

Didnt Carl Lewis get beat in the 100m by that canadian who had winstrol in his system the same time Fatima was competing?

Many olympians get caught using bolderone and nandrolone whatever they use that for...some sort of test maybe


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Gator said:


> Excuse for what?


looking/sounding like a woman?

ah forget it, a joke's not funny if you have to explain it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ewen said:


> i just came ....


why not just sleep with Breda mate?

same same except Breda's prettier and has softer stubble lol (and IS natty lol)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

to be fair IMO i think she has used, to much of an extreme transformation.

Not knocking her though she must of worked very very hard for what she achieved and looks better than most users here look


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> why not just sleep with Breda mate?
> 
> same same except Breda's prettier and has softer stubble lol (and IS natty lol)


his willy is smaller than fats clit ....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ewen said:


> his willy is smaller than fats clit ....


its probably neck and neck...breda claims about 9" so you wouldn't want it as a beauty spot on your chin lol


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Uriel said:


> its probably neck and neck...breda claims about 9" so you wouldn't want it as a beauty spot on your chin lol


i claim 10" .....but i dare say my missus would put you straight...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

coflex said:


> i claim 10" .....but i dare say my missus would put you straight...


yeah but an old guy like you or me can easily get our inches and cm's mixed up lol


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

u can clearly see `the massive difference in the photos posted by ric... back then i dont think they had off season random testing, so if u had half a brain cell u could cycle stuff (unlike ben johnson who was popping winstrols at the breakfast table on race day).


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I was watching I'm a celebrity last night, ****ing furiously over Fatima Whitbread when the lads came round unannounced.

Luckily I managed to change over to brokeback mountain just in time to save any real embarrassment.


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

No guys she says she's natural and as we all know an olympian would never lie!


----------



## neoman (Jul 26, 2012)

dentylad said:


> Did someone up there say Olympians get regularly tested so dont take anything?
> 
> Didnt Carl Lewis get beat in the 100m by that canadian who had winstrol in his system the same time Fatima was competing?
> 
> Many olympians get caught using bolderone and nandrolone whatever they use that for...some sort of test maybe


yep and in that olympics in seoul lewis 'it was later revealed in 2003' was found to have had 3 banned stimulants in his substances in his syetem which was brushed under the carpet by the people in charge and not revealed untill 2003. also in that race was Linford christie another cheat who was banned for 2 years for doping. in fact of the 8 runners in the seoul 1988 100m final 5 athletes were found to be on something at some stage in their careers johnson just happened to get caught, the other 4 were Carl Lewis, who was given the gold medal, Linford Christie who was moved up to the silver medal, Dennis Mitchell, and Desai Williams. even today there were athetes banned from the london olympics for doping 9 so far. i hate lewis because he went on about johnson being a cheat and the whole time he too was taking drugs i mean what a hypocrite, imo he should have shut his fat mouth but now we all know the truth about him. imo let them all take drugs and get the world record down to under 9 seconds lol.

on topic i think fatima has been on **** her whole life


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

She's a man end of


----------

